# Unschooling



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The concept of unschooling has sort of thrown me. I know it's somewhat relative. We follow a semi-rigid homeschooling plan that is flexible enough that some die-hard curriculum fiends consider closer to unschooling, and then those who are deep into unschooling often consider US die-hard curriculum fiends.

However, in my own household, I cannot see how unschooling would be compatible with teaching farm-raised children to be disciplined stewards. 

Are any of you unschoolers and would you be so kind as to talk to me about your experiences with that? I'm not considering unschooling in any way, but I wish to understand it a little better.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The term unschooling is misleading. It really should be called "child led learning". The best use is if a child is exceptionally interested in a certain subject and spends a lot of time researching and studying that area. They still have to master the basics; reading, writing, math, general science, etc. With my ds, he did a lot of reading and practicing fantasy writing and working on his computer skills. He didn't do a lot of math, IMO not enough for college, but he passed all his entrance exams. With dd, we worked on math in real life, reading, biology, and jewelry making as a small business. There were areas I showed her she would need in the real world and pushed for her to accomplish those tasks. When they were younger and gas was a whole lot cheaper we took a lot of educational/historical field trips. The gift shops at historic sites are a bonanza for books about that place and related history. Expensive yes, but where else can you buy "The Story of Mammoth Cave", and "Pithole, an Illustrated History"?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I know those that have used 'unschooling' while getting their children away from the public school-type of education. They do need to be retrained from spitting back answers and forgetting them to actual learning. Unschooling also gives the children a chance to understand that they are responsible for their education - in that they have to put forth effort to learn. The best way to get a child to put forth effort is to let them learn something they are already interested in doing. And a good teacher will be right beside them leading them in directions their schooling needs to take. It is kind of like Thomas Jefferson education's "Inspire, don't require." 

So while unschooling is a great way to 'do school' - it also takes a responsible adult to lead them and guide their education.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Unschooling is one of the harder ways to educate your child, if done right. It takes a lot of time and energy to keep available all the things your child will need to explore a subject completely. I have known families who use this m ethod and their children have done very well. I have also known families who believed it meant just what it says and their children can't read or do simple math. Unschool does not or should not mean uneducated but too often it does.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

From this then, it sounds like my household is in sort of a middle ground. We have specifics we teach and the children are required to devote time to, but they also have a block of time set aside to pursue their own interests and we devote a portion of our financial budget to that as well.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Ernie,

You should google "Charlotte Mason Education". It is disciplined study that allows a child's leading and puts a healthy emphasis on nature. Perfect, in my opinion, for a farm family.

 RedTartan


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm up to speed on Charlotte Mason. I agree with a lot of her basic philosophies, but her modern interpreters don't do her much justice. 

We follow a more classical education. It doesn't allow a child's leading, but it allows time for a healthy emphasis on nature.  If it can produce great minds from Marcus Aurelius to C.S. Lewis, then it's pretty much time-tested.

I find that a boy who can read "The Gallic Wars" in the original Latin and then go outside and watch bees in the clover is a pretty well-rounded kid.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

I was just reading about "unschooling" on another website,& it put me into shock. This woman was talking about how she "Unschools" & pays a teacher $30 a year to sign a form saying her kids are making proper progeress. Some of the things she suggests for parents to put into a box so the kids can "pass the tests" from the state: 
Counting pennies in their piggy bank or playing Monopoly is their "math" Writing thank-you notes for birthday presents is their "writing". Watching Bill Nye The Science Guy is their "science". Also, restaurant menus,dominoes,chutes & ladders are also considered part of their "school". Am I missing something here,or is this totally,horribly irresponsible parenting??


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Kstornado11 said:


> I was just reading about "unschooling" on another website,& it put me into shock. This woman was talking about how she "Unschools" & pays a teacher $30 a year to sign a form saying her kids are making proper progeress. Some of the things she suggests for parents to put into a box so the kids can "pass the tests" from the state:
> Counting pennies in their piggy bank or playing Monopoly is their "math" Writing thank-you notes for birthday presents is their "writing". Watching Bill Nye The Science Guy is their "science". Also, restaurant menus,dominoes,chutes & ladders are also considered part of their "school". Am I missing something here,or is this totally,horribly irresponsible parenting??


Some people do take it to extremes, KS. Please don't think that all unschoolers (or even the majority) are like that. Most have a bigger job than those of us that follow written curriculum, in terms of finding learning opportunities for their children. I guess the best way of describing the unschooling methodology is "Lead, don't PUSH". 

There are those parents out there who believe that doing nothing is a learning opportunity in itself. Personally, I don't see it, and I know that most of the parents who SHOULDN'T be home educating claim to be "unschoolers" -- but they're not. Really, they're not. There is a huge difference between "doing nothing to challenge a child" and "unschooling", and most of the unschoolers I know take a great deal of exception to being grouped with them. Unfortunately, media latches on to these types as good examples of home educators.... it hurts all of us in the end.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

As in everything else in life, homeschooling is an individual thing, each family does what works best for them.

We have taken an unschooling approach(if I must use a label)with our family and our family has thrived well. We don't even use the word school in relation to what we do, it's life. As with all methods/paths/ideas, there are extremes in either direction as well as a middle-ground.

Doing 'nothing' certainly doesn't measure up in parenting, and homeschooling is definitely parenting. It all depends on how some folks are defining 'nothing'--and that is something you cannot know about another family without being in the home/car/store with them as a fly on the wall every single moment.

I'd be happy to answer any questions about unschooling as it pertains to our family. That being said, I will not strive to make someone understand who does not consider unschooling a real and viable path/method/the like in homeschooling.

~~


----------

